# Laproscopy??



## linds1979 (Sep 7, 2001)

.


----------



## kyestar (Nov 26, 2001)

Ok, I just had my appendix out through a laproscopy, so I can tell you a bit about it.There are 3 cuts made - one through your belly button, one really low near the groin and one on the stomach kind of between the hip and the belly button (if that makes sense). Actually, if you're not having anything removed, you will probably have only 2 cuts.They put in air through one of the cuts, and put a camera thing in through another one. They can have a look at you through this, and if there's nothing wrong, then that's it!! If they see something that they need to fix, they'll make the 3rd cut and do it through that.The 3rd cut is about 1.5 cm, the one through the belly button is about 1cm and the low one is about 0.5cm.You get stiches in each cut, and they fall out in about a week.You will probably feel very bloated after the operation because they pump you up with air (I thought I'd have a nice flat stomach because I couldn't eat - nope!!!)You can take painkillers for the pain, the hospital will tell you what to get or they will give it to you. The pain lasts about a week to 2 weeks.The first few days you might be a little sore walking around, but do it anyway, 'cos it makes the pain go away faster.If they give you morphine or anything with codine in it, expect to get a little C.Anyway, I hope this has helped you... Good luck with the lap, and let us know how it goes!!


----------



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

Hi Lindsay - I had a lap last Nov. for endometriosis and ovarian cyst removal. I also had a hysteroscopy at the same time to remove fibroids. I had two incisions, one in my belly button and one about 3 inches below it. The incisions were sore for a few days. It took a few weeks for my stitches to fall off and they kept getting irritated and would bleed a little at times. I took a little longer to heal because of this. I kept putting antibiotic ointment on it per my dr. I was very bloated and C (and I rarely get C) with gas pains. I had my surgery on Thurs. and didn't go #2 till Sunday. I had a catheter in my bladder and it made peeing a little painful for a day or so following its removal. I took Percocet for pain but only before I went to bed because it made me very dizzy if I moved around too much. It helped me sleep too. I just took extra strength Tylenol during the day and still had some pain but not unbearable. I took a week and a half off from work and I was glad I did because my job at the time was very physical. My belly stayed kind of swollen for a few weeks. Overall it wasn't a bad experience; just expect some discomfort. I know I'm used to discomfort from the endo + IBS anyway! Good luck and let us know how you make out. If you have any more Q's let me know.


----------



## linds1979 (Sep 7, 2001)

.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Hi. I also had lap. surgery - about 1-1/2 years ago. Mine wasn't bad either, but I can't say it was a day at the beach either.They were looking for endo. and didn't find any - but did find a probable case of adenomysosis ("internal endo."). They also removed an ovary, which was a surprise to me, esp. since it was the one that did not hurt (ugh, they didn't really have to). I was in there a long time - much longer than normal - as the doc was trying to get my ovary to stop bleeding from a cyst, so as a result I had dreadful, dreadful gas. That was the worst part for me. I took painkillers for a few days, and probably as a result, I too was C (for a change). I went to the doc after 2 weeks so the doc could remove the bandages and check me out and clean me up. I had three small incisions that took quite a while to heal up totally; they were a bit irritated and would bleed a little. Maybe because my immune system wasn't in the best of shape, I also got a doozey of a cold/flu from the hospital. My recovery probably would have been much easier without the cold at the same time.Good luck! All in all, not too bad. The best part is they really knock you out, so you're in there snoozing while the person who brought you is killing time in the waiting room.







P.S. How do all of you, like kyestar, know so much?!







I enjoyed your explanations. Heck, I didn't even know that stitches "drop" off; I thought they dissolved these days or something.


----------



## loon (Dec 10, 2001)

Hi!I've had two laps done - one to remove left ovary & tube and second to insert a gortex mesh to repair an abdominal hernia...I found the gas pain (from filling you full of air to move around) the worst part. If they are just looking around then your recovery will be fast. If they find something they then take out (like scar tissue, etc.) then your recovery will be a little longer.Good luck.loon


----------



## bug! (Jul 10, 2000)

HiI've had 4 laps done for stage 4 severe endo. My 3rd was a lap assisted hysterectomy with gallbladder removal.I just wanted to add to the other ladie's comments that it depends on how much work the docs do inside that may determine how you feel after.If the doctor just goes in and does a "look see", finds no endo, and closes you back up, then you probably won't experience much pain at all.....except the gas issue.But, if the doc goes in there and does a lot of work then you may be in some pain after. My 3rd surg (my hyst) took 4.5 hours because I had so much going on. I was uncomfortable for weeks after that one. That, however was a major operation whereas my other laps were not AS complicated. A normal time for lap is 1.5 hours at most.My point here is that even though you only have 3 little incisions on the outside, the inside may need more time to heal. I had the impression that if the little itty bitty incisions were better then so was the rest of me but that is not always the case. I had major work done on the inside.My point here is not to say laps are painful because they really aren't that bad. They are pretty much as the other ladie's described and usually takes about a week to feel better.I just wanted to add that it's important to listen to your body and let it tell you when you feel better. Don't just assume that you have to be up and going after one week.take care and feel bettertiff


----------



## linds1979 (Sep 7, 2001)

.


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

I have had two. You won't remember a thing; it's really simple. It's an outpatient procedure. Take about 4 or 5 days off work afterwards. Minimal scarring. I had no side effects.


----------



## loon (Dec 10, 2001)

Lindsay -I wanted to echo what tiff said. What you feel like after the lap and for how long varies greatly depending on what they do while they are inside.My second lap (to repair the hernia - second surgery for that) I had four large holes, eight small holes, an 8x6 inch gortex mesh inserted, 75 titanium staples inside, and to get in there my colon had adhered to my skin through the tear in my muscle so they had to "scrape it off" (my docs words after!).Needless to say, that one hurt a lot. I was off work for 2 1/2 months after the surgery and should have taken another month.Good luck!loon


----------

